# silicone prosthetics?



## frankenamp (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a severe latex allergy, and I know latex-free adhesive exists, and I've seen full silicone masks, but where might I be able to buy smaller latex-free prosthetic pieces? Or how difficult would it be to make my own? Thanks.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Nimba Creations has special "gelatin" prosthetics. Not silicone exactly, but you'll be hard pressed to find those I think. These are definitely the next best thing. Latex free as well I believe.

http://www.nimbacreations.com/speci...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=61

Check them out. They have a Facebook page too.


----------



## frankenamp (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks TrickRTreater! I'd only seen the silicone and had no idea...


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

There ARE silicone masks/gloves though. They'll run you about 5-600 dollars a mask and a similar price for a pair of gloves. If you've got that kind of cash, check out compositeeffects.com 

They've got a HUGE library of masks and gloves to match. All kinds of creatures and monsters and such.

But as far as I know, I've never seen silicone prosthetics. Only silicone masks and foam latex and gelatin prosthetics from Nimba.

Good luck with what you're looking for!


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

The silicone mask making process if very complex and I would advise against attempt it if you are just starting out in makeup effects. Michael Davvy sells a product called watermelon I don't believe you need any adhesives just some 99% alcohol and a skin illustrator palette. You just sculpt your wound or whatever your making in clay make a hydrocal or artists plaster mold and then brush in some of the watermelon into it and you have your piece. This was very brief I recommend checking out Theeffectslab forum. They will go very in detail about the process.Every once in awhile you'll get a guy that will sell some silicone prosthetics on there just keep your eye out.


----------

